# cloudy honey



## woodmann98 (Jun 23, 2008)

i extracted ten frames of honey about four days ago, and it was 90% capped. It is yellow colored honey, i'm thinking star thistle honey, But it is cloudy and i can't get it to clear up. I took a moisture reading and it is 19.2 percent. It was capped i don't know why the reading is so high, my other honey from a couple of weeks before that last batch is 17%. Not sure what i should do with it, if there is to much moisture in it or not. thanks any suggestion would be great.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

19% is a gray area, like it to be less, but if it was capped go with it and make sure it is sealed..


----------

